# Do you have any other hobbies???



## TamiAz (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm just curious how many of you have hobbies other than photography...Cake decorating used to be my passion until I started teaching and had no extra time..It's a time consuming hobby. I'm finding photography is a great creative outlet for me and I'm loving it. I love the challenge of learning something new..


Here's a couple photos of my cakes...Yes, I realize the pictures aren't the greatest!!


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 5, 2011)

My favorite hobby. 




1237551509_KGeE6-X2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 5, 2011)

It would be easier to list the things that aren't "hobbies" and I don't have enough time for all my hobbies. I just love doing everything. LOL


I like making cakes too. Not really good at it, but I still love doing it.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I look for ET.






If I find him, I'll be sure to take a pix.










I also like to kill paper & wood.














And being an electrician by trade, I also collect old Electric Codes.









And well as electricians' handbooks:


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 5, 2011)

Gardening & woodworking.  I have built most of the non-upholstered furniture in our house that I designed, drafted the plans for & finished from closing.


----------



## Stobber (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a huge fan of anything outdoors....geocaching, camping, hunting, and fishing, are my favorites.  I used to be huge into woodworking, but I recently moved a thousand miles for work, and my wood shop sits unused at the moment.  Right now being away from "home" I do allot of hiking and exploring my new area, camera always in hand.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 5, 2011)

Sex.


----------



## Stobber (Nov 5, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Sex.



Well of course there is that too!


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I ride sportbikes, camping, target shooting, drawing/sketching (haven't done this for a while), and snowboarding...

Old pix from my sportbike days...












My last zombie hunting trip in an undisclosed location, California. 





I hang out with crazy people once in a while..


----------



## sm4him (Nov 5, 2011)

Boy Scouts, and all the stuff scouts do--I've been involved since my kids were cub scout age. My youngest quit before he quite made it to first class, but the oldest got his Eagle rank in May 2009...best moment of my life, so far.  I stopped going after that, but then one of my former cub scout boys asked me to come back and help him get Eagle, so I did. He just earned his Eagle about a month ago, and I was almost as proud of him as I was of my own son.
Now, I kind of "specialize" in taking our boys that have reached first class and mentoring them to help them make Eagle.

I'm also the leader of our Women's Ministry at church, and I have a speaking ministry where I go to other women's event and do different sorts of presentations.

And I teach Sunday School. 
After 3 years of being in choir without a CLUE what I was doing (got roped into going with a friend--I didn't even really know what a "pitch" was, but I was pretty sure that I wasn't ON one...not the right one anyway...), I started also taking music lessons from our music minister, and I love it!

If only my job didn't get in the way of all that...


----------



## Destin (Nov 5, 2011)

Besides photography, I'm really into mountain biking, although I don't have any good photos of it as I'm yet to go out and set up a remot camera to photograph myself riding. I do about 25 endurance races per year, and love every second of the pain. Something about finishing something you didn't think you'd be able to is amazing. Attempting my first 100 mile mountain bike race in the spring. Between this and photography, I never have any extra cash to do anything lol






I'm also a volunteer firefighter, and almost done with my EMT class. We run about 400 calls per year, and 90% of them are EMS calls, so I figure being a medic will be helpful. Not exactly a hobby, but I enjoy it.


----------



## BenDy (Nov 5, 2011)

I took up archery as a hobby about four years ago, but after a year I started to take it more seriously. Since then I've made the national squad and have represented New Zealand at several overseas tournaments. It's a fantastic sport and gives you a great excuse to travel across the country and further afield. 

This is me competing at the Open Nationals at the start of the year, if you look closely you can see the arrow departing the scene. 






And this is my current setup:










It's not quite as hard on the wallet as photography, but it's not far off if you're rocking the top end gear.


----------



## Krazy (Nov 5, 2011)

Besides pretending I can take pictures, I'm an avid cyclist (roughly 50 miles anytime i can get out), searching the stars for something fun to see with my kids.

here is my scope with camera (go figure)



Telescope1 by christiandadams, on Flickr


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 5, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Sex.



Alone?


----------



## Aayria (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the thread idea! It's a good reminder that there are real people behind these posts, and not just computer robots that will answer your every question about photography 

  I have played violin since I was very young, and I play piano for mass at our parish.  I probably focus a lot more on violin playing than anything else, including photography, but I also do a lot of knitting, and studying of philosophy/theology and history... oh and I looove cooking. =)  And for about the past 6 years or so, my hubby and I have played WoW together on the weekends....  *hides*


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 5, 2011)

Great topic!I am obsessed with my hobbies and damn if they don't get costlier as I get older.older!Firearms, I had an awesome collection of military surplus dating from the advent of smokeless powder to the present...sold most all at a nce profit to fund my drag truck that I got to run low 11's...not bad for a 2005 GMC Z71!...sold that to fund my current disease, photography ....when i master this...who knows!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 5, 2011)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is my main hobby.


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 5, 2011)

Several hobbies
World of Warcraft





Junk Yard rummaging and building things with junk




Longboarding




Practicing my wilderness survival for when the zombie apocalypse comes


----------



## rpm (Nov 5, 2011)

video games (xbox 360 for most everything that isn't RTS/4X those i play on the PC)

EVE Online (yes its a game but due to its nature it takes a life of its own)

Movies (avid movie watcher; usually at the cinema once a week until the drought comes along)

Reading (Political books, philosophy books and lots lots of graphic novels)

Anime ^_^


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2011)

I collect polar bear figurines, plushies, cards, etc (hence the name).  I also draw and paint a little.


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

What's a plushie? No wait..i'll google it


----------



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2011)

dots said:


> What's a plushie? No wait..i'll google it


Plush toys/stuffed animals.


----------



## Kal3ido (Nov 5, 2011)

Anime, Video Games, Tattoos, Animals, Cars & Reading books.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I am also a Marine Bigfoot Investigator, I make handmade paper, read books printed in languages I don't understand, study 14th-century French cooking and collect buttonholes.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 5, 2011)

Also...I design and build kites. Well, and fly them.












I blow glass...

























Ceramics...

















Wood sculpture...














Metal scuplture...


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I am also a Marine Bigfoot Investigator, I make handmade paper, read books printed in languages I don't understand, study 14th-century French cooking and collect buttonholes.


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

wow Bitter that's really cool! Man of many talents!!


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 5, 2011)

I love all things nature and can identify more animals than most people I know. I love crafty things, drawing, painting, knitting, crochet, crosstitch, sewing etc... I enjoy spending time with my boys, hiking, camping and watching them wrestle. I also enjoy spending time with horses. I just had to sell my Rocky Mountain horse but I still spend time at the barn exercising a horse for a friend. I also enjoying reading and storytelling. 

As you can see, I'm a busy girl!


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 5, 2011)

Home Theater/Car Audio and DIY projects around the house.  Last year I built a flagstone firepit in my backyard.  I'd never worked with masonry before so it was a learning experience, as with most things.  Build thread here: Stone Veneer Firepit - Project Showcase - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum
Finished product:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 5, 2011)

dots said:


> wow Bitter that's really cool! Man of many talents!!



Thanks! My parents repeatedly complained to others, "if he would just stick to one thing, he could become really good!" LOL

Alas, jack of all trades, master of one.


It's always neat learning about you people.
It's interesting to see who tends towards activity (sport), creative outlets, and passive outlets (collecting).

Not knocking collecting, collections are fun.


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to figure skate competitively. I did just fine for 15 years then fell landing a double loop and broke my leg. Broke the same bone again 14 months later. I'm afraid if I break it again I'll lose my job (can't exactly go from driving a firetruck to driving a desk). I miss skating though- it was my outlet. 

Um.... Does couponing count? Though that's not really a hobby but more of a necessity.

Oh- I love to cook and bake! Mr wonderful got me an industrial 6qt kitchenaid lift mixer in red last year and as he says "that bowl sure holds a lot of love" (i.e. brownies, lol).


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, my main talents are actually playing piano and singing. I can write songs too.

I also enjoy baking little things like brownies and cookies from time to time. But the majority of the time, I spend on my music. 

A (kind of crappy) cover of My Immortal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm2rczEU1Y4

and just something I made up, set to pictures that I've taken


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 6, 2011)

^ $h!t i forgot I play piano too! lol.  I can play a few tunes at least.


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

Horseback riding is probably my dearest hobby:












I also scrapbook sometimes:






I also sing and play the piano, mostly for my own pleasure: .milla. | Latest Music


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Stobber said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Sex.
> ...



The only sport I practice anymore 

Anyway, I love this type of threads. Always looking forward to discover new talents and whatever new hobbies Bitter will share 

I personally also love to read and write, train working dogs (mostly guard dogs,) and, one hobby I thought I had left behind in the US when I moved here to France, politics. I'm back into it.






tingeliM said:


> I also sing and play the piano, mostly for my own pleasure: .milla. | Latest Music



Doesn't sound bad, I actually like the little I heard and will go back and listen some more but it would pay to record it better. As is, it sounds pretty cold. What do you mean by "mostly for my own pleasure"?


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

My main hobby is anything with 2 wheels. 
Some of my motorcycles and me. 








Some of my Bicycles. 





A strange hobby of mine is high powered rockets. 
The tallest one here is just over 9' tall. 




Yes they fly, this is the largest one from the previous pic. 




Walking out to recover it.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 6, 2011)

Tingel, I forgot that that is also one of my hobbies. I knew I was missing something *insert doh here*

We just had to sell all our horses this summer but I have been riding since I was 12...so for 12 years now. I miss riding!






This horse is blind and AMAZING






Working a greenie


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 6, 2011)

Lately its been The Photo Forum. When I have some free time I check in to be entertained. Kind of like a soap opera, comedy central and the learning channel all in one.


----------



## Destin (Nov 6, 2011)

Fox Racing Guy, do I spy a yamaha XS1100 special in that photo? I have one that I'm working on rebuilding, and that almost looks like one. I think.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love to cook.. and sometimes even do the gourmet swill! I love to throw some clay on a wheel, although haven't done that in several years (always wanted to have the room to build a kiln!). I love to hike and backpack backcountry... get far enough out to where I don't see another human for a week at least! I have also renovated houses from top to bottom (used to be a profitable hobby, I do everything (to code) I can get a pro to sign off on). Also read a lot, and collect Sci-Fi and Fantasy. And I love Savannah Cats.. we have two, and they are whacked!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 6, 2011)

Besides photography, I also like to draw, mostly in pastels and I've recently taken up watercolors. I also enjoy making teddybears and rag dolls. I  enjoy writing fiction too, but I don't do much of that anymore.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2011)

I also read voraciously about the birth of the space age.  The early pioneers of manned space flight are getting up there in years, and many are committing their memories & experiences to print.  I have 4 books signed by four of the Mercury/Gemini/Apollo programs...... Alan Shepard, Deke Slayton, Scott Carpenter and Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 6, 2011)

Canoe and kayak (whitewater and sea), designing and fabricating furniture, motorcycling (streetglide), boating, RV camping (holiday trailer and diesel 4x4 1 ton), building a holiday retreat on our beachfront property, reading (latest Stephen Hawking book is great). Other money earning activities: restoring period furniture, making custom furniture, teaching at college, managing our rental properties, tutoring science students, preparing and presenting adult continuing education courses.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

Destin said:


> Fox Racing Guy, do I spy a yamaha XS1100 special in that photo? I have one that I'm working on rebuilding, and that almost looks like one. I think.



Yep, it's a 1979 model with 217,344 miles currently, the motor has never been apart and it still runs great. I just don't ride it that often because of the low MPG (around 30) but I love old motorcycles as well. You might be thinking of the Midnight Special and mine is not one of those.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 6, 2011)

Billiards, poker, tennis, table tennis, golf, firearms(collecting and shooting), and I'm a voracious reader.

Unfortunately, photography is becoming less and less of a hobby.  I can't remember the last time I picked up my camera to just go shoot something for fun.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 6, 2011)

Underwater basket weaving. Doing my crossword puzzles in PEN....

MoT0!










4-wheelin (mostly working on it...)





Competition Aerobatics










A little dirt makes everything more fun...





Shoot'n s**t....





A relaxing hike is always a good time too...


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Some shots from my Hiking hobby -- doing some of the Colorado 14'ers...

Mt. Elbert... that is my girlfriend in the distance!





Mt. Democrat - That Pink Shirt in the upper right is my girlfriend, when we were climbing the scree field..


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Doesn't sound bad, I actually like the little I heard and will go back and listen some more but it would pay to record it better. As is, it sounds pretty cold. What do you mean by "mostly for my own pleasure"?



It means that I don't take it that seriously anymore. It's fun to record stuff (with my camera) from time to time (and share in few places), and I know that there are many many things that are wrong about my vocal technique. I practice to improve myself whenever I feel like it, otherwise I sing because it's fun and relaxing. =)


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Tingel, I forgot that that is also one of my hobbies. I knew I was missing something *insert doh here*
> 
> We just had to sell all our horses this summer but I have been riding since I was 12...so for 12 years now. I miss riding!



Beautiful horses! I've always wondered, though, how can anyone ride in jeans?? You must have skin of steel on your thighs.


----------



## LittleMike (Nov 6, 2011)

ATV's have been my passion long before photography, but have taken a break over the last 2 or so years since I picked up a camera. I had just saved up enough $$ to get a Canon 17 TS-E, and decided I was long overdue to fix my broken ATV. It's just been far too long since I've been riding. Now I have a big family trip to the local dunes planned for Thanksgiving weekend :thumbup:

Here are a few from back in my highschool days:



















I wouldn't even stop when it got cold :thumbup:


----------



## Aayria (Nov 6, 2011)

I open up this thread today to see what sort of interesting things people have posted....

And I'm greeted by Bitter posting a picture in SEPIA..... with selective color?!??!?! GAHHHHHHH


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

I love working on anything mechanical.  The older, the better...  cars, engines...  most of my time goes toward the (licensed) operation and maintenance of our club's two steam traction engines (a 1912 Sawyer-Massey and 1905 Case)...


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are a few samples of my work:


1. Chess board with storage








2. Hickory box with walnut dovetails








3. Candle table, quarter cut oak top with ash base.  Top swivels & folds down.  








4. Walnut with spalted maple panels.








5. Walnut curio








6. Butternut with walnut panels








7. Quarter cut oak








8. Walnut grandfather.







All the above are my own designs.  

I also enjoy cooking & do most of it since I retired.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!  Nice work Ron!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 6, 2011)

dots said:


> What's a plushie? No wait..i'll google it



It's somewhat related to a Snuggie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful work, Ron! Have always wanted to set up a shop where I could start learning to do that kind of work.. just have never had the room. Love Wood.. and have built several custom rifle stocks for people from rough-cut blanks. A lot of work! 

Do you have any Birds Eye Maple pieces? My favorite!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Here are a few samples of my work:
> 
> 
> 1. Chess board with storage



No cribbage boards?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, really nice work Ron. But it reminds me of how much I hate new, modern hardware. Not that I have a shop anymore or time for one but I still keep a couple trunks full of old hardware for when I will have time again 

And I love the cat (?) next to the grandfather clock. Is it yours? Do you have a better shot of it?


----------



## TCD photography (Nov 6, 2011)

tingeliM said:


> Beautiful horses! I've always wondered, though, how can anyone ride in jeans?? You must have skin of steel on your thighs.



I always wear jeans, the trick is not to post.  the inside seam will wear a hole in the side of your knee faster than you can say "ow".  If I'm going to post I wear a nice pair of tights underneath and that works very well.


This kind covers two of my hobbies; I'm learning to play guitar and I like to write, mostly fiction and some lyrics.





I don't have any decent pictures of myself riding, but I love horses and horseback riding.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.  

Charlie, the spalted door panels have some birds-eye.  









No cribbage boards Sparky, never learned to play it.  



Cloudwalker, my dad made it, he made wood crafts for sale.  It is signed & dated 1976.  Here are a couple shots for you.


----------



## TCD photography (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the cupboard with the spalted paneling, Ron!


----------



## enzodm (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice thread! Some members spend time in really interesting ways.
What I consider from always my main hobby is reading. Sometimes I also read publicly and organize public events related to poetry/literature.
From the sports point of view, since some year I do running, also competitive. I run up to the half marathon, although this year I also tried mountain running (skyrace). 

(funny: in one URL I wanted to link, one piece is being censored automatically... random generated URL by Picasa is perhaps oscene)

The arrival of a relatively short skyrace (12km, about 1000 meters of rise). I had my cell phone in my bag taken there by organizers, so I took a picture.





I also play bass guitar, and once a week I play with friends (rock/pop, the last one we started to prepare is Karma Police, Radiohead). Never publicly, since our quality is not adequate, however it is an extremely relaxing evening I would never renounce to. 

This is not me but the bass is mine (I was taking pictures). 




And recently I re-discovered two old time passions.
The first one was r/c airplanes, 4-5 years ago. It is someting I just tried as a kid, but I didn't have money for it (shifted to cheaper to static modeling for some time, but less motivated). Now I have money but not  time... 
Actually, I like building (balsa, but not only) much more than flying, so my best constructions are then maidened by an expert flyer. 
I liked photography at the university times, and then started again a couple of years ago. Last summer, a decrease of free time (plus 3 crashed planes in my garage  ) stopped me from building in favour of photography... I hope only temporarily, because building airplanes is very relaxing.  
I have some preference for old airplanes.

Reggiane RE2005 "Sagittario" before covering.





Fournier RF-4. Actually, this one has been published on a UK review, because it was the beta build of a project from a known british modeler. Ironically, I crashed it before the review was out. I did it from scratch, but after that an US manufacturer prepared also the kit, if you like one  .





I also build in depron (extruded polystirene), for easier models.





This one is a Demoiselle by Santos Dumont, 1908. With this one I won a competition started from a modelling forum. It is my last building, more than one year ago.





I hope that winter will give me some more time for these things - better than playing Sudoku.


----------



## Destin (Nov 6, 2011)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:
			
		

> Yep, it's a 1979 model with 217,344 miles currently, the motor has never been apart and it still runs great. I just don't ride it that often because of the low MPG (around 30) but I love old motorcycles as well. You might be thinking of the Midnight Special and mine is not one of those.



Mine is a midnight special. It's also a 1979 model, but with less than 70,000 miles on it. It was my dads bike when I was growing up, and I'm currently restoring it for sentimental reasons and because I enjoy working on stuff. Your bike reinforces what many people say about this being the most reliable bike ever made.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 6, 2011)

I experiment with music, it seems I go between the two. I get frustrated with photography and play with music, or get frustrated with music and play with photography. I'm perpetually frustrated by my hobbies.

I recently got a Native Instruments Maschine to compliment the Numerology sequencer I bought about a year ago. I used to use a korg ea-1 and a korg ES-1 mk 2, the learning curve on my new setup isn't going smoothly :/


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 6, 2011)

TCD photography said:


> tingeliM said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful horses! I've always wondered, though, how can anyone ride in jeans?? You must have skin of steel on your thighs.
> ...



That makes sense. Is posting even that 'popular' in western style of riding? Isn't it a little hard in the western saddle? 
I ride in two stables, I take lessons in more classical style and then sometimes ride my sister-in-law's horse and she teaches me in more 'english' style if that tells you anything  I don't know how to describe them any better.


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 6, 2011)

Ron that chessboard is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JClishe (Nov 6, 2011)

I race Ironman triathlons. Well, other distances too, but my season and training revolves around Ironman. During the peak of the training season I'll be training 15-16 hours per week, so that, work, and sleep pretty much occupies the majority of my time.


----------



## adversus (Nov 6, 2011)

Mostly working.

I'm a big video gamer (Gran Turismo 5 on the PS3, WoW and BattleField 3 / Call of Duty on the PC).  Also into cars, I'm saving up right now to buy an M5 in a year or two.  Also a history buff, read a lot of non-fiction.  I'm currently about halfway through The History of Europe by J. M. Roberts.  

My other main creative outlet is music.  I write and compose electronic music that ranges from piano-based to industrial/techno.  I haven't posted anything new in a while, but you can find a few tracks at adversus's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Cloudwalker, my dad made it, he made wood crafts for sale.  It is signed & dated 1976.  Here are a couple shots for you.



Thanks Ron. I like the curves and the utter simplicity of this piece. Although getting a closer look now makes me think it is a giraffe and not a cat.


----------



## redessa (Nov 6, 2011)

I scrapbook (which is sort of what led to me getting into photography - wanted better pictures for my kids' albums), I occasionally perform in community theater (musicals), I refinish furniture sometimes, like to redecorate my house and do a veggie garden every summer from which I can & freeze food.  I also make fun cakes for my kids' b-days.  I love playing hostess for big family gatherings...  

Basically, I get bored quickly so I bounce around between a lot of different interests.  And since I'm a stay-home mom whose kids are all in school, I have plenty of time on my hands to putter around.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 6, 2011)

TCD photography said:


> tingeliM said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful horses! I've always wondered, though, how can anyone ride in jeans?? You must have skin of steel on your thighs.
> ...



Agreed about riding with jeans. I couldn't stand those horrid riding pants although they were easier on my legs. I posted a lot but put most of my weight in my heels and probably didn't do it properly so there wasn't a TON of friction. 

Nice horse...I had a saddle like that once lol

Dang, I miss riding!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Nov 6, 2011)

I shoot:














I killed Lady Gaga: 













I like to fish:







I love bbqing:






I like working on cars:






I hike:






Also enjoy camping: 







I ride motorcycles: 






Also a few more that I can't seem to find pictures of at the moment, but I also play guitar, although I have been slacking on that one lately. Play a lot of volleyball. And pretty much anything outdoors I'm into. Along with guns, I collect knives and swords.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to your house when the zombies attack... Seriously.


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Besides Photography I love Martial Arts. I dont have any awesome photos of it like you guys do though! Now you're making me want some lol. And I'm really surprised at how many people are into motorcycles/motocross/ect, I had no idea they were so popular!


----------



## bleeblu (Nov 6, 2011)

Fapping.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 6, 2011)

ewwwww


Before anyone does.. Don't google this term.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 7, 2011)

JClishe said:


> I race Ironman triathlons. Well, other distances too, but my season and training revolves around Ironman. During the peak of the training season I'll be training 15-16 hours per week, so that, work, and sleep pretty much occupies the majority of my time.



great! I suppose ironmens are not really homo sapiens but rather some other species  .


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 7, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Agreed about riding with jeans. I couldn't stand those horrid riding pants although they were easier on my legs. I posted a lot but put most of my weight in my heels and probably didn't do it properly so there wasn't a TON of friction.
> 
> Nice horse...I had a saddle like that once lol
> 
> Dang, I miss riding!



Because of the looks of the pants or why? There are so many kinds. For example Jodhpur pants look just like regular pants, they just don't have the annoying seams in all the wrong places. 
Not that it matters what you like(d) to ride in. I'm just curious and interested (in all trivial things). 



Meekminx said:


> ewwwww
> 
> 
> Before anyone does.. Don't google this term.



Since when has telling people not to do something prevented them doing anything? The result is usually quite the opposite.


----------



## jkzo (Nov 7, 2011)

it would be "jack of all trades, master of none" but not in your case, then you have mastered what?


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 7, 2011)

It would have to be his handmade engagement rings- although it seems Bitter is great at learning anything.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 7, 2011)

my main hobby has problaby been working on and showing my car. pretty much did everything on it but the paint and wrapping the interior pieces. other then that i did everthing else.   cars was what really got me into photography.  other hobbies are golf, snowboarding and playing xbox/ps3. but having a 6 year old it seems i hardly have time for any of it.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is one of my other hobbies. Not a great pic, I know.
Losus Elise , baby. Best sports car I ever owned.





And here is one of my other hobbies. I live on this thing on the weekends.
This is a Kawasaki, zx1400R and yes, it is blazing fast.
I've been to some amazing places on this thing. Not uncommon to log 300 miles in a day when I take her out.





Other hobbies include boxing. I was an amateur fighter for 11 years. Even thought about turning pro.
So I work out and stay fit these days, instead.
Another hobby : I love animals. My two pups are like my children. I also spend lots of time in the woods. So you could say hiking is another hobby.
I try to lead a full life. Today and NOW. None of us know how long we'll be here and I don't want to regret not doing things I wanted to do, regardless of cost.
NOW is my time.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 7, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Fournier RF-4. Actually, this one has been published on a UK review, because it was the beta build of a project from a known british modeler. Ironically, I crashed it before the review was out. I did it from scratch, but after that an US manufacturer prepared also the kit, if you like one  .




Nice job on the models! A friend of mine has an RF-4D that him and parents rebuilt. He's flown a few power aerobatic contests and airshows in it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 7, 2011)

BBQ, hunting, fishing, hiking.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, Bitter...Wow. Just. Wow.  I am truly Impressed, with a capital I.  And THESE aren't even the "trades" you consider yourself a "master" of?!?!

You are, evidently, a Master of Creating Beauty.




Bitter Jeweler said:


> Also...I design and build kites. Well, and fly them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 7, 2011)

sm4him said:


> Okay, Bitter...Wow. Just. Wow.  I am truly Impressed, with a capital I.  And THESE aren't even the "trades" you consider yourself a "master" of?!?!
> 
> You are, evidently, a Master of Creating Beauty.



Awww...Thanks sm4him. I just love making things. I also love learning new things, and then become OCD about it. LOL


----------



## sm4him (Nov 7, 2011)

How could I forget this one?  Watching Football. If there is a college or pro football game on, I will be watching it. If there is a local high school game on, I'll watch it. 
I love all sorts of sports, and also watch baseball, futbol (soccer)--which is especially dear to me because I played keeper for many, many years, including for two state championship teams many years ago or basketball (mostly college--might watch a pro game out of sports-withdrawal desperation, but it's not my favorite).  But imo, all those other sports are simply a somewhat-pleasing filler until it's Football season again!

My first ever attempt at shooting a high school football team (with a borrowed zoom lens that I had NO time to even play with...and I was sitting up in the stands). The photos were pretty bad, but I wasn't pretending to try to be a professional sports shooter, either!



SDHS v Seymour_1178 by sm4him, on Flickr




SDHS v Seymour_1201 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## RichardsTPF (Nov 7, 2011)

I like hiking ,camping, saltwater fishing. I also go weekend backpacking once a while.


----------



## camz (Nov 7, 2011)

There's nothing but sweet talent on here. You guys are pretty awesome! 


Swimming was my thing and at a very young age and I started competing nationally in the P.I by the age of 7. When we moved here to the US at the age of 11, my love for the water expanded to competing in Surfing, Water Polo, and Wakeboarding. And that expanded to the hobbies of skateboarding and snowboarding. 

I love music as well. I was in a band as an acoustic guitar player and a DJ in the clubs from high school throughout college. Nowadays, my band stays within the family =). Son is the drummer, daughter is the pianist, wife on vocals and me on strings. 

I looooove electronics. A hobby that started in middle school, now I'm a designer who specializes in ultra sound. 

I volunteer to drive senior citizens to Dr. Appointments and perscription pick-up within our community.

I'm a movie collector.

I collect firearms for my mechanical admiration of them, however I don't collect bullets..lol

And I used to jump off planes when I was single =).


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2011)

I play piano and drums, photography of course, i make wooden pens, any kind of general woodworking, and i also love trains--be it models, or life size.  I've conducted an SD70 mac, a Dash 9, a GP38, and a Dash 8.  OH, and i love keeping fish and golfing. 

A pen i made out of wood from the USS Constitution for Tommy Mac









Just one of my favorite Scrapers








One of my Coryadora's








Making a pen in the woodshop








One of my Angels









I usually end up in the rough


----------



## Compaq (Nov 7, 2011)

First, I'm impressed by two people, Bitter Jeweler and Ron Evers. Truly, I envy you both!


I like to work out a little. I okay volleyball three times a week, and try to do some cardio or something either after or before. Volleyball is the best sport there is (I play inside, teams of six). I don't have any pics of my playing, otherwise I'd post it.

I like to walk in the mountain. Not sure if I'd call it a hobby, but I try to get at least a couple of trips each time I'm home in the summer. I love the view, I love the feeling of coming out of the tree zone and onto the actual mountain, I love the chocolate breaks on the top and I love the free feeling I get up there. In the west of Norway where I come from, I have perhaps 6 different routes to go just outside our door. Ride the bike for 10 minutes, and I can start walking. The highest I've been to back home is just about 1000m, starting from around 100, so it's not very high. It's nice nevertheless! Our family also has this lovely, non-modern cottage in the mountains. No electricity (though the owner has installed solar panels, but we haven't used them), no toilet (though there's a smaller cottage outside with a bucket... you know, that old style toilet), no water except from the spring or the river.. You really get away from the stressful life, and can just relax, hike, play games.... fantastic!!!!!!!! Here's a few pics of it, along with me and maybe some family members:






Here's a place near the cottage we always visit: the King's chair:






Here's me doing my fishing. I don't need big fish, just so that we can grill them and eat them:






No reel on this bamboo rod, we fling it back...... not always successful with trees and stuff behind






We fish back home as well.. We make a day of it sometimes, though more often when we were a little younger, and we were all together more often:






Same place as previous image (yes, that mountain back is really steep)






Here's where I grew up, 2.5 hours to drive to the nearest city. Our's is the white one between the blue and the orange (low centre)











Here's my on my way down from a little trip up to "Nordefjell"






We mess around sometime. Find me!







My father and I on our annual fishing trip to where our name comes from (that's my last name on the sign)







I also like to play the guitar, both classical and electric. Right now I'm perfecting "Prelude to Olga" by Jorge Morel. I've got a couple of electric guitar, my favourite being a strat made in USA.








Bonus image:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 7, 2011)

I envy your location. I've never really been on a mountain.


----------



## TCD photography (Nov 7, 2011)

It's my Dad's canon, but it's a lot of fun to help him shoot.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Compaq said:


> First, I'm impressed by two people, Bitter Jeweler and Ron Evers. Truly, I envy you both!



DITTO!!!

As for me, these days I just enjoy cooking and playing Texas Hold'em. I don't sketch anymore, I don't take Navigational classes anymore to gain a higher certification. I just cook and play Texas Hold'em. And work and take pictures. I'm a bore.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank-you Compaq.

You live & holiday in a beautiful place.  

Your skills advance with your years; you are just starting.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Nov 7, 2011)

> It's my Dad's canon, but it's a lot of fun to help him shoot.


That is a huge canon.


----------



## Tkot (Nov 7, 2011)

I am also a musician - I play the guitar, djembe, and piano. I am working on a third language, and I'm also a writer (doing NaNoWriMo right now actually... soooo many words!!!!!!). I'm also into mountain biking, fencing, and hiking.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2011)

Tkot said:


> I am also a musician - I play the guitar, djembe, and piano. I am working on a third language, and I'm also a writer (doing NaNoWriMo right now actually... soooo many words!!!!!!). I'm also into mountain biking, fencing, and hiking.



Oh how I could use your help, our rail fencing is falling down & I am not up to doing the repairs.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2011)

First up - some fantastic crafts being shown here!!  

Myself not too many outside of photography at the moment (its rather cash consuming sadly). 

On and off Warhammer though, mostly on the model assembly front than anything else at the moment. I keep meaning to, but I've never really learnt how to paint well. On day I will sit down and learn to paint them properly!




For now I'll just stick to greenstuff and adding double jaws to things 

After that - eh not too much; reading fantasy I think would count as my second hobby; collecting books of it when I can, though recently I've been getting a lot through my Kindle. 

Then there is PC gaming - nothing fancy (and I don't like WoW nor play it at all ) but it keeps me sane


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 7, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Tkot said:
> 
> 
> > I am also a musician - I play the guitar, djembe, and piano. I am working on a third language, and I'm also a writer (doing NaNoWriMo right now actually... soooo many words!!!!!!). I'm also into mountain biking, fencing, and hiking.
> ...



Ron!


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 7, 2011)

Overread said:


> ...On and off Warhammer though, mostly on the model assembly front than anything else at the moment. I keep meaning to, but I've never really learnt how to paint well. On day I will sit down and learn to paint them properly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warhammer! 

That's my husbands hobby! He's also more into modeling with greenstuff then painting. 

I thought my hobby's were expensive and then he tells me about this game!


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2011)

Naw Warhammer is dirt cheap compared to photography  One good lens is like a whole army or more !


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 7, 2011)

TCD photography said:


> It's my Dad's *Canon*, but it's a lot of fun to help him shoot.



Sorry - I'm not impressed at all.


















(I'm a Nikon guy .)


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 7, 2011)

Overread said:


> First up - some fantastic crafts being shown here!!
> 
> Myself not too many outside of photography at the moment (its rather cash consuming sadly).
> 
> ...



That thing looks very much like Giger's Alien...I have no idea what Warhammer is, but I love Giger's insanity.


----------



## marmots (Nov 7, 2011)

well i've had a couple hobbies now...
gave up on most of them
the ones im still working on are 
1. photography
2. hacking/programming
3. 3d animation

im just geting into 3d animation, but I've got some pretty nice software that my dad has a corporate license for


as far as the hacking goes, i just like to screw with beginners... 
for example i'll go onto some message board and wait for someone to call for a ddos attack on some random site/person,
 then i'll send their target an invasive ddos reflection tool, just to ruin their plan


----------



## enzodm (Nov 8, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> Nice job on the models! A friend of mine has an RF-4D that him and parents rebuilt. He's flown a few power aerobatic contests and airshows in it.



thank you for the video, it is a really nice airplane. I've never seen one real, but I browsed through many sites to look at details. 
This is an inflight video (not as good as yours) with some initial picture (Peter Rake is the designer):






And this it the Demoiselle flying - likely better than the original. It ends when the receiver looses signal - I had to change it after that.






In both cases I've been shooting pictures with my 1000D, with one of those keychain  microcameras applied on the flash socket to record a movie in the same  direction I'm pointing the camera to shoot. I used those microcameras  also for some movie taken from the airplane - they are light and not so  bad.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Tkot said:
> ...


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love to read.

I am a new cyclist...started last year.  My goal is train and ride a century by the end of next season.

Also I love to cook.  I usually cook simple food but every once in a while I'll do something really fancy.

I'm convinced that everyone should be able to cook.  At least the basics.  For example, roast chicken:

It is SO easy and delicious.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohh yeah forgot.  My friend got me addicted to a PC game called League of Legends.

Best part is its free to play.  And awesome.


----------



## sanderso (Nov 8, 2011)

JAC526 said:


> I love to read.
> 
> I am a new cyclist...started last year.  My goal is train and ride a century by the end of next season.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the world of cycling! I've been at it for only 10 years...it's great.  You'll be at that century mark in no time!  Since you're in OH...Check out the RAIN ride next door in IN. (Rain Page | Bloomington Bicycle Club)  It's "160 miles, one way, one day".  Awesome ride.  When starting out, I thought such a ride was done by those really crazy cyclists.  I've done 3 of them and was bummed I couldn' make my fourth this year.  (Just a matter of increasing your training mileage.)

Hobbies in addition to photography, include:  
 biking, 
 golf (not so much recently since it conflicts with biking) and 
 curling (yes, on ice w brooms!  See:  Home - Chicago Curling Club).  

Unfortunately, no photos to post so you'll need to take my word for it.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 8, 2011)

One of my biggest hobbies is "Scanning." I love to listen to fire and police communications. This hobby actually turned me on to photography. Most of my photography relates to fire and police calls.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Nov 8, 2011)

An *artist* is a person engaged in one or more of any of a broad spectrum of activities related to creating art, practicing the arts and/or demonstrating an art.
Artist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
:lmao:


----------



## pedalpics (Nov 8, 2011)

Main past time is riding my mountain bike and taking pictures while I do it. My S90 has been put thru a lot of crap as well as my my poor bikes but it gets me out to see some amazing stuff. 

Photo not of me but taken by me. 






The pup likes to join as well. 





And the new hobby is birding and photographing birds but I am way better at riding.


----------



## Raincheck (Nov 8, 2011)

I am into landsailing (blokart) get up to 60mph and over and no brakes..!


----------



## Compaq (Nov 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention my shaving hobby. I've got four shaving brushes: three boar bristles and one silvertip buffalo handle.
A number of soaps, creams. Around 8 or 9 razors, a couple of old straight razors (my granddad's, but not usable). Various blades etc.

A good shave is a comfortable shave.


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

My hobbies all seem to revolve around breaking and fixing things.... various things...


----------



## Tkot (Nov 8, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Tkot said:
> 
> 
> > I am also a musician - I play the guitar, djembe, and piano. I am working on a third language, and I'm also a writer (doing NaNoWriMo right now actually... soooo many words!!!!!!). I'm also into mountain biking, fencing, and hiking.
> ...



Ha, haven't heard that one 100s of times before.... what, you want me to swash-buckle it back into place?


----------



## TCD photography (Nov 8, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> That is a huge canon.





Ronaldo said:


> Sorry - I'm not impressed at all.
> 
> (I'm a Nikon guy .)



I wondered if anyone would catch that... :greenpbl: :lmao:


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I forgot to mention my shaving hobby. I've got four shaving brushes: three boar bristles and one silvertip buffalo handle.
> A number of soaps, creams. Around 8 or 9 razors, a couple of old straight razors (my granddad's, but not usable). Various blades etc.
> 
> A good shave is a comfortable shave.



Can I ask why the straight razors are not usable??


----------



## Compaq (Nov 9, 2011)

Just too worn. I contacted someone that restores old straights, and the blade was so thin that stropping and putting it to the water stone would just make the blade too narrow.

They're nice heirlooms, but not really usable.


----------



## photospherix (Nov 9, 2011)

For years I have played around with cannons with my father. The latest that we are playing with started life as a rifled barrel from an Apache. I hope to have it ready to load by spring.


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 9, 2011)

Only two real hobbies for me! :-D Both give me nearly all I need! Surfing and music! Nothing better than surfing a well overhead wave in warm water then geting out and chilling with a guitar! Cliched, I know. Does it for me though  Also opens up a big world of photographic opportunities too!


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes. My hobby. Top speed of this single gear, 100cc kart is about 95 mph. My shifter karts top out at about 130 mph


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 9, 2011)

Alpine Skiing, Backpacking, camping, hiking, Triathlon, Cycling, etc...    Outdoor active type stuff.


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

Vegetable/herb gardening and reading non-fiction about everything.


----------

